# General > Films >  Johnny English Strikes Again

## ecb

This should be a laugh, "Johnny English Strikes Again":

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Qv6p6pTz5I

Film opens on 5th October.  I believe that it will be shown soon in the cinema in Thurso.

----------

